
I’m learning to code at 56 - grok2
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/yes-im-56-and-learning-to-code-f33abea6fd4c#.lm9ed5lwg
======
grok2
I like the guys optimism and how at 56, he thinks he has enough runway in life
to accomplish something via coding!

